# Réception des mails en "double"



## ultimex (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de configurer Mail pour ma messagerie gmail. Tout marche bien, j'ai cependant un petit souci d'ordre pratique : lorsque je reçois un message, il apparait dans "Boite à lettre > Boite de réception", ce qui est, je pense, sa place normale. En plus, dans "Boite à lettre", j'ai un dossier "Gmail", ou le message apparait aussi. Il faut donc que j'aille aux deux endroits si je veux effacer mes nouveaux messages, ce qui n'est pas très pratique...

Est-ce normal ou y-a-t-il un réglage à faire dans Mail ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Santadenn (31 Octobre 2010)

La même pour moi.
Y'a t'il également une solution pour assigner une signature à chaque mail que gère mon compte Gmail dans Mail ?
C'est à dire que j'ai qu'un seul compte dans Mail mais 5 dans Gmail !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2010)

ultimex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de configurer Mail pour ma messagerie gmail. Tout marche bien, j'ai cependant un petit souci d'ordre pratique : lorsque je reçois un message, il apparait dans "Boite à lettre > Boite de réception", ce qui est, je pense, sa place normale. En plus, dans "Boite à lettre", j'ai un dossier "Gmail", ou le message apparait aussi. Il faut donc que j'aille aux deux endroits si je veux effacer mes nouveaux messages, ce qui n'est pas très pratique...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

C'est normal car ton compte Gmail doit être configuré en IMAP.

La boîte de réception, c'est le stockage en local des messages. Le dossier Gmail, c'est le stockage en ligne des messages, auquel tu peux aussi accéder par le webmail de Gmail.

Et justement un des avantages de l'IMAP sur le POP est que tu peux faire le ménage dans les messages stockés en ligne directement depuis ton logiciel de mail, sans avoir à te connecter au webmail.

Pour supprimer un message totalement, dans la boîte de réception tu fais un clic droit sur l'intitulé du message puis Déplacer dans > Corbeille (Gmail).




Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch

Note que, quand tu l'as fait une fois, pour les suivants tu fais clic droit > Placer à nouveau dans Corbeille.

Ensuite tu vas dans cette corbeille, sélectionne le(s) message(s) et tu le(s) supprimes (touche SUPPR).

Après, si tu vas sur "Tous les messages" et tu cliques sur un intitulé de message, tu verras disparaître les messages que tu as mis à la corbeille.

Les messages supprimés de la corbeille Gmail en ligne atterrissent dans la corbeille Gmail locale.




Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch

Là, soit tu vas les supprimer manuellement, soit, si tu as configuré Mail pour vider cette corbeille quand tu le fermes (perso, c'est ce que j'ai fait), quand tu quitteras Mail, ils seront effacés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h11 ----------




Santadenn a dit:


> Y'a t'il également une solution pour assigner une signature à chaque mail que gère mon compte Gmail dans Mail ?
> C'est à dire que j'ai qu'un seul compte dans Mail mais 5 dans Gmail !



Dans Mail, les signatures sont associées aux comptes qui y sont enregistrés et uniquement ceux-là.

Donc, si tu n'as qu'un seul compte enregistré dans Mail, tu ne pourras associer de signatures qu'à ce compte là.

Pour pouvoir enregistrer des signatures pour tous tes comptes, il faut enregistrer tous tes comptes dans Mail.

Ensuite, quand tu crées un nouveau message, c'est la signature associée au premier compte de la liste (Mail > Préférences > Comptes) qui t'es proposée par défaut. Mais dans le menu déroulant tu peux en choisir une autre et, si tu veux que la signature d'un autre compte te soit proposée par défaut, tu fais passer ce compte en tête de liste (par simple glisser-déposer).


----------



## Jojo's bimbo (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me greffe sur cette discussion, j'ai un autre problème avec mail : impossible de quitter l'appli, j'ai même tenté le redémarrage forcé de mon macbook pro, mais mail me bloque. Et certains messages datent de.... 1970 ?! J'ai plusieurs BAL : gmail, 2 sur orange et une sur le serveur pro .... Je pense que c'est lié au changement d'heure (sur l'appli webmail de gmail, c'est nickel) Pour être complète hier, j'ai cloné mon DD, mais je ne crois pas que ça vienne de là. Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci


----------



## cherryblue (1 Novembre 2010)

tu as essayé : clic sur la pomme >> Forcer à quitter ?


----------



## Jojo's bimbo (2 Novembre 2010)

Oui, ça coince quand même. Au final j'ai mis un film à tourner sans alimentation électrique....


----------

